# MTA 98-366 MICROSOFT TECHNOLOGY ASSOCIATE



## Kfxmark (Apr 17, 2011)

JUST STARTING AS PART OF MY MCP COURSE,,MTA 98-366 MICROSOFT TECHNOLOGY ASSOCIATE DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY INFO,FLIP CHARTS ,TESTS OR SITES OTHER THAN MICROSOFT. CHEERS KFXMARK


----------



## CEM (Jan 5, 2011)

Try examcollection might be helpfull.


----------

